# Pro7/Kabel 1 Videotext Ausfall



## Kamsi (25. August 2011)

Hat sonst noch jemand keinen Videotext mehr auf den beiden Sendern ?

Weiss einer warum der ausgefallen ist ?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. August 2011)

http://www.nachrichten-muenchen.de/?art=13592




Das sollte wohl alle deine Fragen beantworten.


----------



## Tikume (25. August 2011)

Videotext wird noch benutzt?


----------



## Kafka (25. August 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Videotext wird noch benutzt?



Klar, um um zu sehen was später noch läuft usw^^

Auf soziemlich jeden Teletext ab seite 300


----------



## Kamsi (25. August 2011)

warum sollte man ihn nicht nutzen


----------



## Tikume (25. August 2011)

Sinnlose Erfindungen wie Internet und so


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. August 2011)

1 click im browser und ich seh was auf allen kanälen läuft^^
sofort... ich hasse das warten im videotext


----------



## Dracun (26. August 2011)

Ich mag den Videotext .. aus dem einfachen Grund heraus das ich net alle Nase lang zum PC rennen will, wenn ich TV gucke 
Vor allem stehen manchmal die Sportergebnisse.. da weiß ich direkt Bescheid auf welchen Seiten ich schauen muss, in I-Net muss ich erst googlen


----------

